# FORD LGT-145 Deck spindle belt?



## Stepney (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello all, I recently saved a Ford 145 open side hood tractor and deck, and so far everything's went fine... But I broke the desk spindle belt. I find that it seems to be hard to find information on this tractor. Would anybody happen to know the Motor to deck, and deck spindle belt sizes? I believe it's a 48-50, though it may be a 42, have to check in the morning.


Thanks,
Spenser.


----------

